# New, upset and need advice!



## mango200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi everyone
My story so far is-trying for nearly one year, 34 yo, diagnosed last week with with 'extremely low progesterone'  and 'poor cycles' and 'very thin endometrium'and Clomid has been mentioned. The other problem is I'm in Australia and I'm moving back to the UK permanantly in April, to Norfolk initially.
So, can anyone tell me how the whole fertility referral thing happens back home? Do I need a GP's referral. Can I just turn up at a clinic, and if so, where?! Is there a waiting list? I'm completely all over the place at the minute and stress is the last thing I need! Moving countries is hard enough without worrying about medical stuff. And I keep bursting into tears at random moments, which is getting embarrassing! 
I'd love to hear some advice and tips on how to approach things once I get home. I don't know where to start.
Thanks


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi 

Its so so late and i was just off to bed but could'nt leave you hanging at this late hour 
If its ok,because i'm too tired to make any sense anyway!,i will reply properly tomorrow.

What i will say now is that i understand.I've never moved countries but i've been dealing with infertility for 3yrs now and i truly cannot imagine a drastic change of life to add to what is already a soul destroying time in my life.
Let those tears fall and don't apologize or feel ashamed for them,this really is as hard as you think it is even if theres no-one to validate it.The worst thing,2nd to no baby of course,is the belief we all start out with that it's only us,that we are cursed in some way and the whole world is falling pregnant without a thought.Maybe they are but you've just stubbled upon thousands of people that are'nt and we all understand.I hope you will take some comfort from that.

Goodnight teary eyed australian cyber friend.
I'll get back to you tomorrow as i'm sure everyone else will.You'll be ok

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Mango

I too am off to sleep in a sec, well hopefully, suffering from a bit of insomnia .

Everything does seem really daunting when you are starting out, but as you learn more about your IF issues and how you may deal with them, it does get easier. Also having the support of this fab site really helps, I really do think that it has stopped me going insane, well almost .

I'm going to give you a few links at this stage, which may be useful to you 

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know ~
CLICK HERE

Clomid ~CLICK HERE

Fertility Info Guides
CLICK HERE

A great area to get the lowdown on local clinics and meet others in your area - you should get the information here on clinics in Norfolk, waiting times etc. treatment criteria etc.  
Locations
CLICK HERE

Hope you find these links useful. You will have to wait until the rest of the UK has risen to get any more sense .

Wishing you all the best with your journey                     .

Please let me know how things go .

Louj


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Mango

Have just found this post, which should make interesting reading 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180564.0;topicseen

Louj


----------



## mango200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh wow. Thanks everyone for your replies-I didn't expect so much support, so quickly!  While I wouldn't wish infertility on anyone, I am slightly comforted by knowing there are other people out there in the same situation as me. Everyone one of my friends have fallen pregnant within about 10 minutes of trying and all blithely exclaim 'oh, it was so easy, you'll be fine-just relax'!
Aaagh!

I've been reading bits and pieces about Clomid, which I think is the next stage for me. I don't think I'll have time to squeeze a round in before I leave Australia so I'll need to get on the case as soon as I get home-oh yeah-and find a job and somewhere to live!

I had always hoped I would be moving home pregnant but it seems that's not to be.

Thanks again for your kind words
xx


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello mango200 and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I see Louj had pointed you in the direction of some good boards and you've started to have a good look round 

FF is a wonderfully supportive community so do carry on exploring and and start posting around the boards and making friends.

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of    for a smooth move back to the UK

Amanda xx


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Just noticed my 2nd reply is'nt here?!
Not exactly a wizz at this am i 
You seem to have been guided in the right direction anyway.
Hope you are in more positive spirits and i'll look out for you 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi 
Just wanted to say that i get ya regarding feeling the stress of moving countries- I did it from South Africa 6 years ago now . All I can say is take one thing at a time  and try not to get overwhelmed by it all (easy or what ?? NOT  ) I was in the same position , no job , living with parents at 30 !!! and no bank account/car etc etc . I think it is good to know that time moves forward and what our situation is at the time , changes with that time -we just have to have faith that it changes and take it one step at a time. I sound like a right hypocrite though , trying to follow my own advice about having faith and time changing re the infertility thing- I need to follow my own wisdom on that one. It WILL be OK even if we cannot see what is round the corner . Take it easy .
Chedzaxx


----------



## waitingfor2 (Jun 27, 2004)

Mango
Come join us on the norfolk thread - everyone is really nice and very supportive.
Ruth


----------



## mango200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks again everyone. I think I'll  have to wait until I'm back in the UK before I join in with a chat-at the minute they're all in the middle of the night for me!

I've stopped bursting into tears at embarrasing moments (Pump class during the sad, 'cool down' song anyone? ) so there's some improvement!
It's my Hy-Co-Sy test next Wednesday then a FS follow-up on the Thursday. After that, everything will be on hold until we've settled back home. I hate feeling all this time pressure but what can you do?


----------



## mango200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, things have moved on. My tubes are 'lovely' (some good news!) and I've seen my FS now for the last time. We're flying back to the UK on April 20th. I didn't think I would have time to start any treatment before we left, but when I saw my FS yesterday he gave me a 3 month script for Clomid! Bit of a surprise-I thought there had to be lots of monitoring etc but I will be doing this on my own.
Unfortunately it means there wil be lots of TTCing whilst we're living with my hubbie's parents when we get home   Bit of a passion-killer but what can we do! My FS suggested we join the mile-high club! Aaagh  
OK-need to check out some Clomid threads


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Mango

Great to see your update and that you are starting out on your journey  !

Wishing you all the very best with Clomid, ttc and the move  .

Louj


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Mango

So happy to see you are starting your tx. The link to the clomid board is *Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

Amanda xx


----------

